# Gestational Diabetes



## Londoner9 (Oct 30, 2018)

I wanted to ask for advice. I have been testing myself with a home monitor and I wanted to know what would be normal numbers 2 hours after food for pregnant women?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2018)

Depends what your BG was pre meal and what you ate - I do know you aren't supposed to go over about 8 if you're Type 1 but don't know what they recommend for GD, sorry.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 2, 2018)

Sorry I also don’t know this. Again it depends on what you started at and what you ate.
How many weeks are you?


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 15, 2018)

@Londoner9 How are you getting on?


----------

